# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  *" ‬قائمة* ‬30* ‬لاعبا* ‬التي* ‬سيرسلها* ‬سعدان* ‬للفيفا

## دليلة

**

*علمت* ‬*"‬الشروق*"‬* ‬من* ‬مصادرها* ‬الخاصة* ‬أن* ‬مدرب* ‬المنتخب* ‬الوطني* ‬رابح* ‬سعدان* ‬دون* ‬قائمة* ‬اللاعبين* ‬الثلاثين* ‬التي* ‬سيرسلها* ‬إلى* ‬الاتحاد* ‬الدولي* ‬لكرة* ‬القدم* ‬في* ‬الخامس* ‬عشر* ‬من* ‬ماي* ‬المقبل*.‬ وتضم* ‬قائمة* ‬رابح* ‬سعدان* ‬التي* ‬تمكنت* ‬الشروق* ‬من* ‬الحصول* ‬عليها* ‬11* ‬لاعبا* ‬لم* ‬يشاركوا* ‬في* ‬نهائيات* ‬كأس* ‬افريقيا* ‬الأخيرة* ‬منهم* ‬سبعة* ‬لاعبين* ‬لم* ‬يسبق* ‬لهم* ‬تقمص* ‬ألوان* ‬المنتخب* ‬الوطني* ‬الأول*.‬* 
 
‬قائمة* ‬30* ‬لاعبا* ‬التي* ‬سيرسلها* ‬سعدان* ‬للفيفا* ‬


 ڤاواوي* ‬لوناس* ‬*"‬جمعية* ‬الشلف*"‬تاريخ* ‬الميلاد* ‬28* ‬سبتمبر* ‬1971 48* ‬مباراة* ‬ 



* ‬زماموش* ‬محمد* ‬الامين* ‬"‬مولودية* ‬الجزائر*"‬ تاريخ* ‬الميلاد*  ‬2* ‬جانفي* ‬1985 لعب*  ‬مبارتين* ‬دوليتين* ‬ 
 


فوزي*  ‬شاوشي* ‬*"‬وفاق* ‬سطيف*"‬ تاريخ* ‬الميلاد* ‬5* ‬ديسمبر* ‬1984* ‬ لعب* ‬8* ‬مباريات* ‬دولية   


 


* ‬سي* ‬محمد* ‬سيدريك* ‬*"‬شبيبة* ‬بجاية*"‬ * ‬تاريخ* ‬الملياد9* ‬جانفي* ‬1985* ‬ لم* ‬يلعب* ‬يا* ‬لقاء* ‬دولي* .‬  
  




حسين* ‬مترف* ‬*"‬وفاق* ‬سطيف*"‬ تاريخ* ‬الميلاد* ‬1* ‬جانفي* ‬1984* ‬ لعب* ‬4* ‬لقاءات* ‬دولي 



نذير* ‬بلحاج* ‬*"‬بورتسموث*"‬ تاريخ* ‬الميلاد* ‬18* ‬جوان* ‬1982 لعب* ‬43* ‬مباراة 
 


محمد* ‬شاقوري* ‬*"‬شارل* ‬لوروا*"‬ تاريخ* ‬الميلاد* ‬21* ‬ماي1986 لم* ‬يلعب* ‬أي* ‬لقاء* ‬دولي* ‬ 



* ‬عبد* ‬القادر* ‬العيفاوي* ‬*"‬وفاق* ‬سطيف*"‬ تاريخ* ‬الميلاد* ‬9جويلية* ‬1981 لعب* ‬6* ‬مباريات   


* ‬رفيق* ‬حليش* ‬*"‬ماديرا*"‬ 2* ‬تاريخ* ‬الميلاد*  ‬سبتمبر* ‬1986 لعب* ‬15* ‬مباراة 
 


عنتر* ‬يحيى* ‬*"‬بوخوم*"‬ تاريخ* ‬الميلاد* ‬21* ‬مارس* ‬1982 لعب* ‬40* ‬لقاء* ‬ 



* ‬بوڤرة* ‬مجيد* ‬ تاريخ* ‬الميلاد* ‬7* ‬اكتوبر* ‬1982 لعب* ‬40* ‬مباراة*.‬ 



* ‬حبيب* ‬بلعيد* ‬*"‬بولوني* ‬سير* ‬مير*"‬ تاريخ* ‬الميلاد* ‬28* ‬مارس* ‬1986 لم* ‬يلعب* ‬اي* ‬لقاء* ‬دولي* ‬  




ربيع* ‬مفتاح* ‬*"‬شبيبة* ‬القبائل*"‬ تاريخ* ‬الميلاد* ‬5* ‬ماي* ‬1985 لعب* ‬5* ‬مباريات* ‬ 



* ‬مدحي* ‬لحسن* ‬*"‬سنتندير*"‬ تاريخ* ‬الميلاد* ‬15* ‬مارس* ‬1984* ‬ لعب* ‬لقاء* ‬واحد 



* ‬عدلان* ‬قديورة* ‬*"‬والفر* ‬هامبتن*"‬ تاريخ* ‬الميلاد* ‬12* ‬نوفمبر* ‬1985* ‬ لم* ‬يلعب* ‬أي* ‬لقاء* ‬دولي  



فؤاد* ‬خادير* ‬*"‬فالنسيان*"‬ تاريخ* ‬الميلاد* ‬15* ‬ديسمبر* ‬1983 لعب* ‬لقاء* ‬واحدا* ‬مع* ‬آمال* ‬الجزائر 



رياض*  ‬بودبوز* ‬*"‬سوشو*"‬ تاريخ* ‬الميلاد* ‬19* ‬فيفري* ‬1990 لم* ‬يسبق* ‬له* ‬وان* ‬لعب* ‬  

خالد* ‬لموشية* ‬*"‬وفاق* ‬سطيف*"‬ تاريخ* ‬الميلاد* ‬6* ‬ديسمبر* ‬1981 لعب* ‬13* ‬مباراة 



يزيد* ‬منصوري* ‬*"‬لوريان*"‬ تاريخ* ‬الميلاد* ‬25* ‬فيفري* ‬1978 لعب* ‬65* ‬مباراة  



كريم*  ‬زياني* ‬*"‬ولفسبورغ*"‬ تاريخ* ‬الميلاد* ‬17* ‬اوت* ‬1982 لعب* ‬53* ‬لقاء 
 


حسن* ‬يبدا* ‬*"‬بورتسموث*"‬ تاريخ* ‬الميلاد*  ‬14* ‬ماي* ‬1984 لعب* ‬9* ‬لقاءات*.‬ 



مغني* ‬مراد* ‬ لازيو تاريخ* ‬الميلاد16* ‬افريل* ‬1984 لعب* ‬تسعة* ‬مباريات*.‬ 



جمال* ‬عبدون* ‬*"‬نانت*"‬ تاريخ* ‬الميلاد* ‬14* ‬فيفري1986لعب* ‬5* ‬مباريات*.‬ 



عمري* ‬شاذلي* ‬*"‬ماينز*"‬ تاريخ* ‬الميلاد* ‬15* ‬ديسمبر* ‬1984 لعب* ‬9* ‬مباريات* ‬ 



* ‬رفيق* ‬صايفي* ‬*"‬ايستر*"‬ تاريخ* ‬الميلاد* ‬16* ‬فيفري* ‬1975 لعب* ‬58* ‬لقاء*.‬ 
 


عبد* ‬القادر* ‬غزال* ‬*"‬سيينا*"‬ تاريخ* ‬الميلاد* ‬5* ‬ديسمبر* ‬1984 لعب* ‬17* ‬مباراة*.‬ 



عبد* ‬المالك*  ‬زياية* ‬*"‬اتحاد* ‬جدة*"‬ تاريخ* ‬الميلاد* ‬23* ‬جانفي* ‬1984 لعب* ‬4* ‬لقاءات*.‬  



رفيق* ‬جبور* ‬*"‬اييك* ‬اثينا*"‬ * ‬8* ‬مارس* ‬1984* ‬ لعب* ‬14* ‬لقاء*.‬ 
 


* ‬كريم* ‬سلطاني* ‬*"‬ادودانهاغ*"‬ تاريخ* ‬الميلاد* ‬29* ‬اوت* ‬1984 لم* ‬يلعب* ‬أي* ‬لقاء*.‬ 



عامر* .‬بوعزة* "‬بلاكبول*"‬ تاريخ* ‬الميلاد*.‬22* ‬فيفري* ‬1985 لعب* ‬15* ‬لقاء 
 كريم مطمور "متشنغلاندباخ" تاريخ الميلاد 25 جوان 1985 لعب 22 لقاء  

المصدر:الشروق الجزائرية11/4/2010

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]كل التوفيق  لمنتخب العرب 

وان شاء الله التأهل إلى الادوار المتقدمة 

نحن معكم  بكل احاسيسنا 
[/align]

----------


## دليلة

شكرا لك يالعالي  

وان شاء الله  راح يعملو بصمة عربية في المونديال

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ان شاء الله تشرفونا بالمونديال يا الخضرا قلبنا معاكم

----------


## The Gentle Man

ان شاء الله بالتوفيق يا رب 

وان شاء الله الله بكون معك ويوفقكم وترفعو راس العرب 

بالتوفيق ومن كل قلبي صراحه  :Copy Of Baeh:

----------


## دليلة

وهدي القائمة الحالية الي راح تجري التربص بسويسرا استعداد لكاس العالم

فها بعض التغيير عن الي طرحتها من قبل 

ويتعلق الأمر بثلاثة لاعبين من وفاق سطيف وهم لزهر حاج عيسى وحسين مترف وخالد لموشية


، ولاعب شبيبة القبائل ربيع مفتاح وكذلك عمري شاذلي المنتقل مؤخرا إلى كايزرسلاوترن الألماني.


وتضم التشكيلة الأولية لمنتخب الخضر في حراسة المرمى فوزي الشاوشي (وفاق سطيف) ولوناس


 قاواوي (أولمبي الشلف) ومحمد لامين زماموش (مولودية الجزائر) ومبولحي رايس أوهاب (سلافيا


 صوفيا البلغاري).


وفي خط الدفاع ربيع مفتاح (شبيبة القبائل) وعبد القادر العيفاوي (وفاق سطيف) ومجيد بوقرة 


(رينجرز الأسكتلندي) وكارل مجاني (أجاكسيو الفرنسي) ورفيق حليش (ناسيونال ماديرا البرتغالي)


 ويحيى عنتر (بوخوم الألماني) وحبيب بلعيد (بولوني سير مير الفرنسي) ونذير بلحاج (بورتسموث


 الإنجليزي) وجمال مصباح (ليتشي الإيطالي) وحسين مترف(وفاق سطيف).


وبالنسبة للاعبي الوسط يوجد كل من حسان يبدة (بورتسموث الإنجليزي) ومهدي لحسن (راسينغ


 سانتاندر الإسباني) ويزيد منصوري (لوريان الفرنسي) ولزهر حاج عيسى وخالد لموشية (وفاق


 سطيف) وعدلان قديورة (وولفرهامبتون الإنجليزي) ورياض بودبوز(سوشو الفرنسي) وجمال


 عبدون (نانت الفرنسي) وفؤاد قادير (فالنسيان الفرنسي) ومراد مغني (لاتسيو الإيطالي)


 وكريم زياني (فولفسبورغ الألماني) وكريم مطمور(بوروسيا مونشنغلادباخ الألماني) وعمري شاذلي



 (كايزرسلاوترن الألماني).


وفي الهجوم هناك عبد القادر غزال (سيينا الإيطالي) ورفيق زهير جبور (أيك أثينا اليوناني) ورفيق


 صايفي (إيستر الفرنسي).

----------


## تحية عسكريه

رفيق صايفي الله يقويه ما شاء الله عليه أسد

----------


## ملكة الاحساس



----------

